# circular saw blade Knife



## LSCG (Jan 19, 2016)

when I was a kid my dad showed me how to make a simple little utility/skinning knife out of a circular saw blade.

a while back it was too cold outside to make grips so I decided to make a knife out of one of the blade blanks my dad cut long ago. it's nothing special, I made a few mistakes on it but it was a lot of fun to do.

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife2_zpssxsag5wy.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife3_zpsdhytq9d9.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife6_zpsbdkljtil.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife7_zpsco1dpi6o.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife9_zpsjyjqkwj7.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife10_zpsriesq3zm.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife12_zpskiulwtsv.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife13_zpsgbyfol6s.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife15_zpswaolf5tr.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/IMG_3075_zpsxpxdwnta.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## LSCG (Jan 19, 2016)

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/IMG_3077_zpsptlqwuzr.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/IMG_3076_zpsqebapa9u.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife%207_zpsbenzm0yf.jpg

http://i428.Rule #2/albums/qq3/duanem1953/knife%2014_zpsirosk63r.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Molokai (Jan 19, 2016)

Nothing like the feeling you made something with your hands. Keep it up man ! Great looking knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 19, 2016)

Very cool. Your dad would be proud. I think I'm going to have to try a saw blade knife. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice Zane. You need to pass that on to your kids.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2016)

That's really nice! The fact that your dad cut the blank has to make it extra special. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 19, 2016)

Very cool Zane !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 19, 2016)

Zane, you and your Dad both did good. Good looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Jan 19, 2016)

thanks y'all!



NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Zane. You need to pass that on to your kids.



thanks Scott! if I ever have kids I will pass it along to them.


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Jan 19, 2016)

LSCG said:


> thanks y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Scott! if I ever have kids I will pass it along to them.


Ill be your long lost son Zane  But for real that turned out amazing. Seeing that for sure has opened up my eyes for repurposing old weathers blades for sure. and when i try my hand at knife scales and general blade fabricating I will look to using old blades!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice little knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Too cold?! I see green grass!!! Lol

Very cool looking knife man. And it is now a "family heirloom" ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 20, 2016)

Did you soften the tang to drill the holes? Did you soften the blade to work on it then reharden it or did you work it hard? Gary


----------



## LSCG (Jan 20, 2016)

Matthew Jaynes said:


> Ill be your long lost son Zane  But for real that turned out amazing. Seeing that for sure has opened up my eyes for repurposing old weathers blades for sure. and when i try my hand at knife scales and general blade fabricating I will look to using old blades!



son! we need to have a talk. lately you've been acting very strange. staying up late in the shop, coming home covered in sap, smelling of sawdust. your Ma and I are awful worried.



robert flynt said:


> Nice little knife.



thanks.



ripjack13 said:


> Too cold?! I see green grass!!! Lol
> 
> Very cool looking knife man. And it is now a "family heirloom" ....



lol I don't have a shop, just two tables under an oak tree. when it gets to be 40 degrees my fingers get too stiff and slow for fine detailed work.

thanks Marc!



HomeBody said:


> Did you soften the tang to drill the holes? Did you soften the blade to work on it then reharden it or did you work it hard? Gary



I did soften the tang a little but not enough lol, it was pretty hard drilling the holes. I didn't bother softening the blade since I didn't have much to grind on the cutting edge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

